

Show HN: An email reminder service for your GitHub starred repos - philbo
https://githubreminder.org/signin

======
arielpts
Great, but great App.

Thank you a lot!

PS: I just starred your repository, ha!

------
perryharlock
Looks really useful. Am trying it out now :-)

------
rowanmanning
Looks really useful, also starred ;)

